# My STBXH wants to put me on his phone plan...bad idea for me?



## cdm9999 (May 20, 2012)

Hi... my stbxh has a sprint android smartphone and wants to put my sons and myself on his plan so that we have a family plan so that we can communicate easier and have the calendar that would link us up so we can know schedules and things that are needed between parents/kids etc...........

we are going thru D and wonder if this is a bad idea for me? Can both he and i have equal control over the phone or will he be able to "spy" on me thru this phone


----------



## zebulona (Aug 15, 2012)

Bad idea.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

they may have some sort of "find my phone" feature which would be great to keep a parental eye on the kids, but not great for you


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Very bad. Do not do this.
His plan, his control. Almost all androids have GPS, which he can use to monitor you and the kids. I'm not sure how your separation is going, but this gives him waaayyy to much information about a person to whom he will no longer be married. This could be used in custody disputes in the future.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah no...don't do it. 

Did you know you can use Google Calendar and share appointments with other Google users. Oh and use Google Docs to share important documents electronically....

You don't need to be put on his phone plan for that!


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

cdm9999 said:


> Hi... my stbxh has a sprint android smartphone and wants to put my sons and myself on his plan so that we have a family plan so that we can communicate easier and have the calendar that would link us up so we can know schedules and things that are needed between parents/kids etc...........
> 
> we are going thru D and wonder if this is a bad idea for me? Can both he and i have equal control over the phone or will he be able to "spy" on me thru this phone


"my stbxh"

Why would you even consider this??

You have decided to divorce -- start living as a single/divorced mom -- which includes separate phone plans, housing, etc.


----------



## OhhShiney (Apr 8, 2011)

The FIRST thing I did when I left my wife was to get a separate phone plan. I really didn't want to have her have any way to track me (or visa versa) during the divorce technicalities. Phone logs make it very easy to see entire contact histories.

This had NOTHING do to with any infidelity or jealousy, it was simply that neither of us felt that what the other did should be any of the other's business. As a separate people, we had no business, WHATSOEVER knowing who each other called or texted, and when. 

Until our divorce was final, we operated under a "contract settlement agreement" that specified who owned what and quickly made sure that the paperwork for everything was in the proper names. Along with phone, we separated our banking and investment accounts, and changed the ownership as agreed on titles, deeds, cars, etc.

We were divorcing, why should we act as a couple in any way?


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

Why would you even consider this? Run, don't walk, away from this proposal.


----------

